# Accidental mating



## Tanya16

Hi

I got two budgies a while back and till yesterday i was under the impression both were girls. But i saw them mating and now i am shocked. What should i do? I dont want babies as this will put a lot of stress on my female. They do not have a nest box or any place resembling a nest. They get atlest 10 hr sleep in total darkness.


----------



## Cody

Please read this article When We Don't Want Eggs!
if any eggs are produced, throw them away as soon as they are laid.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Which budgie was acting the male role during mating? Please post a picture of that bird and include its name.

As Cody indicated, you need to dispose of any eggs which are laid immediately.

Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously.
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
When they come into condition, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.*


----------



## Tanya16

FaeryBee said:


> *Which budgie was acting the male role during mating? Please post a picture of that bird and include its name.
> 
> As Cody indicated, you need to dispose of any eggs which are laid immediately.
> 
> Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously.
> Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
> When they come into condition, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.*











Its the one on the left facing front


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yes, he is male.
The female is in condition.

You definitely need to limit the light they get to no more than 8 hours a day*

*What are you feeding these budgies? The male also looks as if he may be overweight.
Have you weighed them?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Obesity/Hepatic Lipidosis/Fatty Liver Disease*


----------

